# The Container Thread



## Venari

I'd like to make this a thread for containers you come across while shopping. Cups from the deli, tubes from light fixtures, bottles, candy tubs, shoe boxes...Anything and everything you come across while shopping for other, mundane stuff.

We can use this thread to share  different household products that come in handy containers which we can reuse and recycle (Yay going green!) for our wonderful hobby.

I will start off by sharing a few containers: Water balloon tube, deli cup, and cricket tub, with a tub of pretzels thrown in.

This is a  tube of 500 water balloons, for $10 at my local drugstore. Before and after pics. No inhabitant as yet.
















This is something i've shown off before, I turned my cricket supply into homes:
















And here is a pretzel tub I've adapted to rehome my LP; he made a burrow in the tube, and molted. Still waiting for him/her to come out:












So, Now you have an idea of what to post; I want to see what products we can all use! This is also a good chance to show off your ingenuity and creativity when it comes to housing your critters


----------



## Mack&Cass

What did you need 500 water balloons for? haha

I don't have pictures, but when we first got our C. darlingi and G. pulchra as slings we used those containers that the paper cups for muffins come in.

Cass


----------



## J.huff23

Lol, I do this all the time. I dont have any pictures but I have a few big plastic containers that use to hold candy, that now hold an LP juvie. The other is waiting on a T.


----------



## Venari

Mack&Cass said:


> What did you need 500 water balloons for? haha
> 
> Cass


I just wanted the tube.
Although, what comes to mind right now: my backyard is RIGHT NEXT to my old highschool's athletic field. I may build me a trebuchet, or a catapult, and bombard the students as they run around. Or, since my bedroom window overlooks the backyard, bombard my little brother all summer.


----------



## J.huff23

Mack&Cass said:


> What did you need 500 water balloons for? haha


Lol! Good question


----------



## Venari

Forgot the deli cup, currently untenanted:







Also, at SEARS, I found some zipties that will make some nice arboreal homes:


----------



## Arachnoholic420

You've got the right idea:clap:.. eco-friendly enclosure's.. hey i say we still gotta play our part in saving our planet.... not just the species that live in it...

i have a few enclosure's i would like to share as well... gotta take some pics though... i got a Huge pretzel tub as well.. some asian jello container's, also some mayo platic jars....... i will post pic's shortly...

Peace 
Armando


----------



## mikem

this is an excellent thread! i've been using the 32oz deli cups with insect lids and rubbermaid take alongs for some small Ts. maybe i can borrow some ideas from others :clap:


----------



## Venari

I have a few clamshells from the store (bought myself some cherry tomatoes), and thought I could use them as an enclosure...but the large holes in the plastic make me think this will be better suited to a shipping container.

SO, nobody else posting pics yet? Such a shame


----------



## Redneck

Give me a little bit.. I will have you some pictures of some containers that I have "recycled".. Oh.. I got one that everyone is going to love... Its the gamer in me that had to have this enclosure..


----------



## Redneck

Alright... I got the pictures uploaded.. Here they are..

This one is.. Well banana chips.. They are soo good! 







Here is an empty one.. Nothing to go in it yet.. I had my G. rosea in it when I was cleaning her enclosure.. Thought I might as well keep it.. Never know when it might come in handy..







Ok.. This one is a Mircle Whip container.. It is houseing my almost 3" P. regalis..












This is a Parmasian Cheese container.. I have several of these.. They were bought.. Never ate the cheese.. So I thought.. Hey this would go nice for my S. calceatum slings... 












And of course I got one of them little boxxes that contained live crickets..
It is housing my E. murinus sling...







Now... My favorite enclosure.. This is housing my 2.5" - 2.75" A. versicolor..
I wont say what it is.. I want to see if anyone can guess it.. 







Soo.. There are my recycled enclosures..   I have go some idea from others.. Thanks for making this thread..

Now.. Lets see some more!! Armando... Where are your pictures that you promised?!?


----------



## Venari

Tommy,

That last one, I can't be sure, but it looks like those snapon lids that you use to put pasta noodles or breakfast cereal in to save shelf space.

Very nice pics


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Redneck said:


> Now.. Lets see some more!! Armando... Where are your pictures that you promised?!?


Hehe lol... Tommy you little bugger you..... well here they are since your too impatient;P.... P.s. Dont Mind The Wine Bottle.... it is only a gauge to compare the size of these enclosure's....

First is my P miranda Pretzel Tub encloure bought this at costco for 10 bucks and it was filled with some tasty pretzels..... but not has been converted to hold some tasty T....













now here are my A versi enclosure's.. these one's are mixed nut jar's also from costco as well...




















and one A avic enclosure made out from an Asain Jello container... you can pick em up at any asain supermarket.....



















And for my P murinus... a big Mayo Jar did the job.... also my bad on this pic.... i forgot to put the lid back when i took this pic...:?














and this last pic are the new one's i have recently collected, waiting to be turned into a new enclosure's.....








well ther they are!!! i hope this would help to inspire other's....

Tommy now i know where my Banana chips went....


----------



## forrestpengra

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hehe lol... Tommy you little bugger you..... well here they are since your too impatient;P.... P.s. Dont Mind The Wine Bottle.... it is only a gauge to compare the size of these enclosure's....
> now here are my A versi enclosure's.. these one's are mixed nut jar's also from costco as well...
> Tommy now i know where my Banana chips went....


Hey Armando, what if they are allergic to nuts, everyone is nowadays...lol


----------



## Venari

forrestpengra said:


> Hey Armando, what if they are allergic to nuts, everyone is nowadays...lol


Then most men would be screwed.


----------



## sjn01

Venari, what was that substrate you put in your cricket tub? I got that stuff in a tub that i got my spider in when i bought it from the pet shop, but never got to ask

thanks


----------



## syndicate

I use tons of these from the container store!







There a little expensive for the larger sizes but work excellent for most burrowing species of tarantulas.They also can work very well for arboreal spiders to!
-Chris


----------



## Redneck

Venari said:


> Tommy,
> 
> That last one, I can't be sure, but it looks like those snapon lids that you use to put pasta noodles or breakfast cereal in to save shelf space.
> 
> Very nice pics


Ok.. Ok... The container in the last picture... Is... The container that my sisters Wii controller came in.. 



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hehe lol... Tommy you little bugger you..... well here they are since your too impatient;P....


Me? Impatient? Nooooooo!!!  ;P


Arachnoholic420 said:


> Tommy now i know where my Banana chips went....


Dude.. I cant help it.. Banana chips are awesome!!  You want them back now?


----------



## dopamine

Venari said:


>


I like this one, but just one issue- Dosen't it constantly fall over? I was looking at the bottom and it appears to be rounded.:?


----------



## Stopdroproll

Poke a bunch of holes up top and on the side and you're good.







From Chinese takeout.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ooo, I like this! Good idea, Venari! 

This might end up being one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Redneck said:


> Ok.. Ok... The container in the last picture... Is... The container that my sisters Wii controller came in..


WWWHHHAAAATTTT???? I have never wanted a Wii before, but now I see a need for a controller... container. >_>



dopamine said:


> I like this one, but just one issue- Dosen't it constantly fall over? I was looking at the bottom and it appears to be rounded.:?


I saw that and wondered the same thing. It looks like it has the same kind of bottom as a plastic soda bottle, just more precarious.


----------



## Venari

sjn01 said:


> Venari, what was that substrate you put in your cricket tub? I got that stuff in a tub that i got my spider in when i bought it from the pet shop, but never got to ask
> 
> thanks


Exo Terra's Plantation soil bricks, just add water.



dopamine said:


> I like this one, but just one issue- Dosen't it constantly fall over? I was looking at the bottom and it appears to be rounded.:?


No, like Hatter said, it's the same kind of bottom as a soda bottle. it stands up on it's own just fine.



I saw that and wondered the same thing. It looks like it has the same kind of bottom as a plastic soda bottle, just more precarious.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Hehe lol... Tommy you little bugger you..... well here they are since your too impatient;P.... P.s. Dont Mind The Wine Bottle.... it is only a gauge to compare the size of these enclosure's....
> 
> First is my P miranda Pretzel Tub encloure bought this at costco for 10 bucks and it was filled with some tasty pretzels..... but not has been converted to hold some tasty T....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here are my A versi enclosure's.. these one's are mixed nut jar's also from costco as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ther they are!!! i hope this would help to inspire other's....
> 
> Tommy now i know where my Banana chips went....


Where do you find the screens like this? I have been looking, but can't find any.


----------



## Venari

I don't know where he gets those screens, but what I do is go to the dollar store and buy some frying pan screens (grease spatter), and cut those up for my screens


----------



## Arachnoholic420

You can get them at any arts and craft's store... it's an aluminum mesh.. they use then for sculptures.... but the dollar store did carry some and thats where i got them 2'x2' square, yes only for a buck.....


----------



## Venari

Arachnoholic420 said:


> You can get them at any arts and craft's store... it's an aluminum mesh.. they use then for sculptures.... but the dollar store did carry some and thats where i got them 2'x2' square, yes only for a buck.....


The dollar store up the street from me has a large collection of items...but not all of it is for a dollar. The screens I mentioned cost me $3 each. Many items even go up to $20.  It's not much of a DOLLAR store.


----------



## Venari

The jug on the left contains a P. Irminia I got from Arachnidgirl in a trade, you can kinda see him in the top, just under the lid...

The jug on the right will have an OBT in it, as soon as he unseals his burrow. That will be a fun rehoming. Maybe I should put my P. Metallica in there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robd

Based on the description from the OP, I guess this really doesn't count cause I bought it from Michaels with the intent of using it as a T enclosure and it didn't come with neat stuff like pretzels or 500 water balloons.

Oh and it's more like... what CAN'T YOU DO with 500 water balloons. Wage war. That's one thing you could. Haha. I made this last night:


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

Redneck said:


> Ok.. Ok... The container in the last picture... Is... The container that my sisters Wii controller came in..


I've never seen a Wii controller being sold in a container...


----------



## Evil Seedlet

Venari said:


> The jug on the left contains a P. Irminia I got from Arachnidgirl in a trade, you can kinda see him in the top, just under the lid...
> 
> The jug on the right will have an OBT in it, as soon as he unseals his burrow. That will be a fun rehoming. Maybe I should put my P. Metallica in there...


Ahahaha! Yes! Sun Tea Spiders!


----------



## Redneck

ScottySalticid said:


> I've never seen a Wii controller being sold in a container...


I will be sure to take a picture of the Wii controllers at Wal-Mart the next time I am there..


----------



## Redneck

ScottySalticid said:


> I've never seen a Wii controller being sold in a container...


Taa Daa...

Wii controller in a container..


----------



## Venari

Ah, so it's a 3rd party controller. Makes more sense now 

Hmm...my brother has a wii....


----------



## Hobo

Venari said:


> The jug on the left contains a P. Irminia I got from Arachnidgirl in a trade, you can kinda see him in the top, just under the lid...
> 
> The jug on the right will have an OBT in it, as soon as he unseals his burrow. That will be a fun rehoming. Maybe I should put my P. Metallica in there...


We got Soda... OJ... Purple stuff...

...and Sunny Irminia, alright!


----------



## pwilson5

i was contimplating buying similar containers like thos.. but walmart only had red ad green colors... and i was like "ehh" so i didnt get them


----------



## Redneck

Venari said:


> Ah, so it's a 3rd party controller. Makes more sense now
> 
> Hmm...my brother has a wii....


LoL.. Yeah.. Its a 3rd party controller.. I didnt know that untill I went up there and saw them today..

I dont have a Wii.. My sister does.. They bought it.. I stole the container..


----------



## Venari

my "keg" jugs work so well, i think i'll buy out their whole stock, and replace all my arboreal enclosures with them. I'll need to find something suitable for my terrestrials, now...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

Ah yes 3rd party controller...that's why I've never seen them.  I really don't trust any controller that isn't made by the company that made the console.

I got this weird looking bottle that I should post pics of....it had iced tea in it, and now it's empty....but I don't know how to make it suitable for an invert to live in(I've been thinking of moving my Dolomedes tenebrosus to it since it's tall and she might be gravid).

Oh btw I love this thread.


----------



## mma316

*Suitable enclosures*



Stopdroproll said:


> Poke a bunch of holes up top and on the side and you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently housing several juvenile Grammastola and Brachypelma species in containers of this exact nature. They work very well for all species of juvenile terrestrials.- mma316
> 
> From Chinese takeout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm have been using these for all of my juvenile Haplopelma species. These do an excellent job of holding in humidity and moisture. I use the shorter containers for my additional terrestrials.- mma316


I also use a fair amount of sweater/shoe boxes and Ziploc containers. I love the large plastic pretzel containers and plastic candy jars. All plastic containers make excellent enclosures.


----------



## maitre

I think my gf is officially sick and tired of me explaining to her how so-and-so container would be SO awesome for so-and-so tarantula : P


----------



## Projecht13

maitre said:


> I think my gf is officially sick and tired of me explaining to her how so-and-so container would be SO awesome for so-and-so tarantula : P


haha dude! mine too, she hates when we go out because im like "OOOO LETS get this just for the container lol"


----------



## barabootom

My wife always laughs at me when I'm attracted to products because of the container and not because of the product.


----------



## maitre

Hahaha and it's great how so many food containers makes great T containers. I guess they don't like associating the thought of T's with the food they are currently eating


----------



## barabootom

Here's an idea that has worked well for me so far with A versicolor.  I wanted something I could easily clean without disturbing the T.  I used two 16 oz deli cups,  one 3 oz deli cup and one 32 oz deli cup.

I cut the bottom off of one 16 oz deli cup and siliconed it to the open end of the 32 oz deli cup.  For humidity, I partly filled the 3 oz deli cup with water (you could used moist substrate) and place it in the bottom of the uncut (base) 16 oz deli cup (I do not glue it in because I want to be able to remove it for cleaning).  I drilled small holes in the 32 oz deli cup for ventilation and positioned a small piece of plastic greenery, which is held in place by some of the holes I drilled.  The upper half simply sits in the lower half.  It's very stable.  I never mist the containers.  I have 3 versicolors, all about 3 inches now, that have grown in the containers since they were 2nd instar.  The containers are easy to clean and they cost me less than $1 ea.  For  feeding, I lift the top part, turn it upside down, drop in a cricket, let the T grab it and return it to the base.  The container in the pic looks clean because most the T poop is sprayed towards the bottom and the eaten food, or uneaten food, drops to the bottom which is easily cleaned.


----------



## Lucas339

for a while, i was using chilli's desert shot containers for avic slings.  i got rid of all but one of the containers.  that is about as creative as i have gotten.

i did find a container from Ikea that is crystal clear that i am using for some of my scorpions and plan to use them for some of my terrestrials once they get bigger. they come in a couple of different sizes.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60118214


----------



## Saf

Ok, I found these little beauties, and I think they are awesome for slings. 

Unfortunately my camera is just a cheap one, so the picture quality is not that great, but it gives you a good idea of what they're like.

This is the container in its original form: (click on images for full size)





This is after I'd used a soldering iron to make some ventilation holes; lots on the lid, around the circumference at the top, and four mid way down on opposite sides for cross ventilation:





Side by side:





Planted (coconut coir and a succulent plant):




And in this one, you can just about make out our tiny little 1.5cm GBB sling; sadly this camera just cannot focus well on anything that small:





These containers, if you're in the UK, can be purchased for a remarkable £1 (yes, just One Pound!) in Asda stores. Though if you happen to live in Bournemouth, you'll likely find they're sold out, as I bought all of them, lol. 

I think they're great for whatever species, burrowers can have it filled to near the top, terrestrial about midway, and arboreals  can have the substrate lower to allow for more climbing space.

For me, they are fantastic, good quality ultra clear tough perspex kind of plastic, with a rubber sealed lid that is very secure, but easy to slide in and out of place, without my T being aware I've opened or closed it. No noise, no jolting or snapping.

The only thing she sometimes seems to sense, is the change in air pressure as it releases, if I do it a bit too quickly. A nice slow pull, and she doesn't even flinch.

Anyway, I hope these can be of use to some of you.


----------



## Kirsten

I like this one for my MM A. avic.  It's a clear paint can from Michael's. It opens with the 'coin' attached to the handle.  Just slide it under the lip and gently pry up and the lid releases easily and quietly.  Just gently press back in place.



You can see Webster in his tube web just under his bottle cap water dish attached to the side


----------



## Redneck

ksmith999 said:


> I like this one for my MM A. avic.  It's a clear paint can from Michael's. It opens with the 'coin' attached to the handle.  Just slide it under the lip and gently pry up and the lid releases easily and quietly.  Just gently press back in place.
> View attachment 84214
> 
> 
> You can see Webster in his tube web just under his bottle cap water dish attached to the side


Kirsten that is awesome.. I am going to have to make a trip to my local Michaels.. (If I have one.. ) What are the dimensions of it? I will need 2 for my versicolors when they mature..


----------



## Venari

Ha, my Immature Male A. Avic is named Webster too


----------



## Kirsten

Redneck said:


> Kirsten that is awesome.. I am going to have to make a trip to my local Michaels.. (If I have one.. ) What are the dimensions of it? I will need 2 for my versicolors when they mature..


Thanks  This one is 7" tall and 6.5" diameter.  They have a smaller one as well, for the little avics,etc. I like the handle so you can use a plant hanger and hang it on the wall.  Have the hanger...now which wall?



Venari said:


> Ha, my Immature Male A. Avic is named Webster too


THIEF!  HAHA.  I sometime wish I had named him Bojangles for the way he 'dances' when he doesn't want to go back in his home


----------



## Redneck

ksmith999 said:


> Thanks  This one is 7" tall and 6.5" diameter.  They have a smaller one as well, for the little avics,etc. I like the handle so you can use a plant hanger and hang it on the wall.  Have the hanger...now which wall?


Dang! 7" tall.. It looked.. Bigger.. LoL.. Might work for a MM A. versi.. 

I think you just named one of my P. irminia.. Bojangles.. LoL.. The little one..


----------



## Kirsten

Redneck said:


> Dang! 7" tall.. It looked.. Bigger.. LoL.. Might work for a MM A. versi..
> 
> I think you just named one of my P. irminia.. Bojangles.. LoL.. The little one..


I do wish it were bigger.  I'm thinking of putting Webby in a 2.5 and using the can for a juvie I wish I had.

I'll have to wait for another critter to use Bojangles,and it would need to be a male. I'll not be using it for a T then. Or..I could live vicariously through your P. irminia


----------



## Mallard

I have used a simular container(tennis ball containers from walmart) for my T. Gigas and my P.Cambridgei slings. I found if you weigh down the just the bottom inch or so they are for the most part stable.
 As a precaution I placed them in an area where they would not be bumped or knocked over.


----------



## Redneck

ksmith999 said:


> I do wish it were bigger.  I'm thinking of putting Webby in a 2.5 and using the can for a juvie I wish I had.
> 
> I'll have to wait for another critter to use Bojangles,and it would need to be a male. I'll not be using it for a T then. Or..I could live vicariously through your P. irminia


2.5 gallons are perfect for A. avics.. My larger 4 are all in them.. My now MM is the largest of all of them.. I measured him at 4.75"..  Big Boy!  I guess things do grow bigger in Texas..   
My smaller one is about 3".. Maybe 3.25".. I got it in a .5 gallon right now..

Oh.. I wont be stealing Bojangles.. I dont want to steal your next T's name..


----------



## Venari

Of all the container's I've used, I enjoy my lemonade jugs the best: I puchased an additional four to rehome my A. Avic, P. Cambridgei, P. Metallica, and to have a home ready for my T. Gigas when it arrives (hopefully wednesday).

I may end up using the Pretzel tubs for my A. Genic sling, and for a Pamphobetus sp "platyomma" that needs a new home.


----------



## Crysta

hmm the two delis used to be old salad dipping, one still have the sticker thing on it ahha.
The big on on the left used to be for storing dishwasher cubes of soap, cleaned out, took of stickers and tada, i took a screwdriver and put holes on the tops!






jewellery box container to raise my mealie worms.. lol
pill sorters for my super worms






hmm i know this isn't clear but it was great for fishing spiders or something that reaaallly doesn't like to see you. dollar store. 






I also have a clear version I use for my rosea, but it has a red 1 latch top, and is shorter but longer and wider, she likes it. lol


----------



## Kirsten

Redneck said:


> 2.5 gallons are perfect for A. avics.. My larger 4 are all in them.. My now MM is the largest of all of them.. I measured him at 4.75"..  Big Boy!  I guess things do grow bigger in Texas..
> My smaller one is about 3".. Maybe 3.25".. I got it in a .5 gallon right now..
> 
> Oh.. I wont be stealing Bojangles.. I dont want to steal your next T's name..


Oh, I don't mind at all I meant I wouldn't be using it for a T because it would need to be a boy...like 'Mr.' Bojangles   I don't want another boy if I can help it.  But...if I end up with one...


----------



## Kirsten

CentipedeFreak said:


> hmm the two delis used to be old salad dipping, one still have the sticker thing on it ahha.
> The big on on the left used to be for storing dishwasher cubes of soap, cleaned out, took of stickers and tada, i took a screwdriver and put holes on the tops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewellery box container to raise my mealie worms.. lol
> pill sorters for my super worms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i know this isn't clear but it was great for fishing spiders or something that reaaallly doesn't like to see you. dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a clear version I use for my rosea, but it has a red 1 latch top, and is shorter but longer and wider, she likes it. lol


Who's been busy...YOU!  Your mealies have the most stylin' digs to be the envy of feeders everywhere.


----------



## Venari

>


Now that I think about it, i think i'll get one of these. Would make a nice home for two of my juvies


----------



## Venari

This was done by the OBT on the inside of that enclosure. Maybe OBT fang > plastic jug? That's not exactly flimsy plastic either..it's fairly solid.


----------



## Redneck

*New container..*

Its a straw container!  I have a P. reduncus housed in it..


----------



## presurcukr

a few ....


----------



## Dirzain

ksmith999 said:


> I like this one for my MM A. avic.  It's a clear paint can from Michael's. It opens with the 'coin' attached to the handle.  Just slide it under the lip and gently pry up and the lid releases easily and quietly.  Just gently press back in place.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Webster in his tube web just under his bottle cap water dish attached to the side



I used the smaller version of these to house my A. versi sling and I drilled holes around the outside in two rows as is shown in your picture. Do you guys think that's sufficient ventilation? Just curious, as I'm somewhat new to the hobby.


----------



## VinceG

Here is one I recently made. I took the container that my iPod was in when I bought it. 

It looks like that:


Then drill some holes, add some substrat and some little piece of bark, and put your GBB in!





Nice looking sling enclosure in my opinion!
He already started to web it up!


----------



## smallara98

robd said:


> Based on the description from the OP, I guess this really doesn't count cause I bought it from Michaels with the intent of using it as a T enclosure and it didn't come with neat stuff like pretzels or 500 water balloons.
> 
> Oh and it's more like... what CAN'T YOU DO with 500 water balloons. Wage war. That's one thing you could. Haha. I made this last night:


I got like 10 of those at Michaels haha. I  dont flip them on the side like that though. I then drill 5 holes on the top, 5 on two side, and ta da! hehe


----------



## Venari

RobD:  How do you put water into that cap on the side?


----------



## smallara98

Venari said:


> RobD:  How do you put water into that cap on the side?


He probably glued it.


----------



## Venari

smallara98 said:


> Venari said:
> 
> 
> 
> RobD:  How do you put water into that cap on the side?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably glued it.
Click to expand...

So you're saying he glued the water into the cap?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

jello shot cups, buy them in bulk at your local grocery store. 






Deli containers...i get them from the pet store i work at, i have endless supply of them.






AND MY FAVORITE!....sterilite containers, $2-$10 for just about anything you need. drill some side vents and a few top vents around the rim of the lid, so that way when u stack them, theres still cross venting. most have snaps or locks on them to make sure ur T's stay where u put them.


----------



## Venari

Hmm..there's an idea I never considered...putting vials into a plastic drawer!

Do you have some trick of humidifying the whole drawer, or do you water each vial individually?

EDIT: Never mind, I saw the humidifier in the last pic.


----------



## Stopdroproll

Venari said:


> So you're saying he glued the water into the cap?


I don't think anything in there would be big enough to require a water cap anyway imo.


----------



## Venari

Yeah, but still the cap is there; now I want to know how he puts the water into the cap. Unless he has a rubber tube, or bendy baster, I don't know how he does it. Unless there's a small hole I can't see and he uses a syringe...


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

Venari said:


> Hmm..there's an idea I never considered...putting vials into a plastic drawer!
> 
> Do you have some trick of humidifying the whole drawer, or do you water each vial individually?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I saw the humidifier in the last pic.


the humidifier is for my room, which does help but i just water during feeding..i open each one up and feed individually, its tedious but i enjoy it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Where do you find the screens like this? I have been looking, but can't find any.


You could just go to your local hardware store(I went to Home Depot) and purchase a 4'x8' roll of window screen.  That's what I use for all of my vents.  I've tried both the metal and vinyl screen.  I prefer using the vinyl only because it's easy to cut and doesn't leave a mess like the metal screen does.  The only downside is that if you leave a cricket in the enclosure for too long it will bite through the vinyl.


----------



## Skullptor

Vince89 said:


> Here is one I recently made. I took the container that my iPod was in when I bought it.
> 
> It looks like that:
> 
> 
> Then drill some holes, add some substrat and some little piece of bark, and put your GBB in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking sling enclosure in my opinion!
> He already started to web it up!


I got an ipod for my son's birthday. When I saw the container I thought...what neat little container it would make for a T.


----------



## Redneck

For those of you that eat salads.. Here is a new container you can use out of it..

I have 9 of these.. (We eat alot of salads.. ) 

This one has a .75" T. gigas in it.. 






















I have another one housing a 1.25" P. irminia..

I have 7 more.. (We eat alot of salad here.. )

I am going to house 3 P. ornatas, 1 P. subfusca, & a couple A. versicolors in these as soon as they get here..


----------



## Kirsten

'Bacon Flavored...'  Tommy, you deserve *real* bacon bits!


----------



## Venari

ksmith999 said:


> 'Bacon Flavored...'  Tommy, you deserve *real* bacon bits!


No...give him bacon strips!  Wrapped around sea scallops, on a skewer, then put on the BBQ with some bourbon sauce


----------



## Redneck

ksmith999 said:


> 'Bacon Flavored...'  Tommy, you deserve *real* bacon bits!


I dont eat the bacon bits.. Ick.. I only eat the salad toppings.. 



Venari said:


> No...give him bacon strips!  Wrapped around sea scallops, on a skewer, then put on the BBQ with some bourbon sauce


Sounds kinda good..


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Skullptor said:


> I got an ipod for my son's birthday. When I saw the container I thought...what neat little container it would make for a T.


You mean you got an iPod on your sons birthday? What did he get? Lol jk. Anyway if anyone gets crystal light, I noticed those would make good arboreal containers.


----------



## David Maldonado

I'm hooked on snapware and lock & lock containers for my arboreal spiders, escape-proof lids and hold humidity very well!


----------



## Skullptor

Chris_Skeleton said:


> You mean you got an iPod on your sons birthday? What did he get? Lol jk.


LOL. Thanks for pointing that out. My son got the ipod...I got the container!


----------



## Miss Bianca

I like to keep slings in vials until they pass an inch or an inch and a half, 
once they pass that size mark they go into these smaller 5"x4.5" octagon shaped containers 
with blue tops.













Once they are almost 3" LS or in that range, (which by the way can be 3 months or 3 years!), 
I move them into the containers with the green tops, for the next few molts, 
and once they outgrow these I put them in medium or large breeder boxes, 
which usually make their homes for the rest of their time, except in special circumstances, 
(ie: t. blondi sling, p. regalis adult)







Sometimes when I'm not able to get the breeder boxes in bulk just yet,
 I'll use the plastic shoe-boxes seen here, in the mean time.

Arboreal juvis are kept in the plastic containers with navy blue tops, 
until they reach 4"-5"







My arboreals that are on their way to leggy adulthood, 
will soon be in 5gal glass aquariums, placed on their ends.

These are bought containers, but modified tarantula enclosures nontheless,
so I thought to add my pictures anyway.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

*Cheap... hell yeah...*

Just made a few new cheap container's.. with the vent's i got from ForrestP, 
Sorry about the pic's... Their not the greatest.... 
The containers are still empty... havent had a chance to decorate them...

The cost for each of the container with the vents, is 5 dollars each... so 25 bucks not too shabby for five neat arbo enclosures...


----------



## Venari

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Offkillter

*cheese ball condo*

~Just recently made this recycled enclosure for our female Avic.
       pretty sweet little rig. She seems comfortable.


----------



## Venari

I was trying to figure out how to make a door like that for one of those 5 gallon water jugs.

That's a sweet jug


----------



## Stopdroproll

Anyone have some more for sub-adult ~3inch terrestrials? Preferably ones that are pretty clear.


----------



## Miss Bianca

Stopdroproll said:


> Anyone have some more for sub-adult ~3inch terrestrials? Preferably ones that are pretty clear.


----------



## Stopdroproll

Miss Bianca said:


> http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n7/realchulabx/7-10-10002.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks nice, what container is that?


----------



## Skullptor

Here is my son's little spider I put in his Ipod container. I wanted to add something bright so it looks like there is something inside from a distance. 

A few dried flowers, some old jewelry, a cut down cap for some hair care product...and an Ipod container. It will be good until next molt. 






I think I'm going to take some dirt out of it. It can't touch the ceiling but it's close in some spots...


----------



## malevolentrobot

i love this thread, such good ideas in here. here's my contribution:







target market pantry cheeze balls $4.99. a ridiculous amount of sort of yummy cheesy snacky goodness and a great arbo container for free!  

anyway, i've got to go steal an ipod case now, lol.


----------



## Venari

While doing some grocery shopping, I saw that Schneider's has the perfect enclosure for slings:








You can keep them flat for terrestrials, or, cut the lid in half, and stand it up for arboreals!


----------



## Motorkar

Interesting ideas, gotta use some of those for slings if I get them one day.


----------



## psykoink

*Sling Cubes*

Just finished putting the 1" vents into these cubes. I have the bigger ones too with the 2" vents. These are my favorite containers. They look great and you can always see the T's with minimal disturbance.


----------



## Toirtis

Those are some pretty cool cubes.

We picked up a few of these at the dollar store a couple of weeks ago...them seem to be working OK.


----------



## Stopdroproll

Those holes look a little big depending on what size slings you have in here.


----------



## Cookii

I picked these up, the whole lot only cost me £3.50


----------



## flotation

Hi! Im currently reading this thread and I might as well ask in advance what enclosure would be suitable for an about 5'' B. Albo?
I want something DIY coz I really dont have the money to buy an enclosure now.


----------



## Hobo

flotation said:


> Hi! Im currently reading this thread and I might as well ask in advance what enclosure would be suitable for an about 5'' B. Albo?
> I want something DIY coz I really dont have the money to buy an enclosure now.


Go buy an appropriately sized steralite shoebox or something similar. At most it could run you $15 if you get a really expensive brand.
Drill some holes.
And you're done!


----------



## Venari

flotation said:


> Hi! Im currently reading this thread and I might as well ask in advance what enclosure would be suitable for an about 5'' B. Albo?
> I want something DIY coz I really dont have the money to buy an enclosure now.


For a 5" terrestrial? I can't think off the top of my head what you could do on the cheap. Maybe somebody else can chime in


----------



## Mad Hatter

flotation said:


> Hi! Im currently reading this thread and I might as well ask in advance what enclosure would be suitable for an about 5'' B. Albo?
> I want something DIY coz I really dont have the money to buy an enclosure now.


You might be able to modify this idea: 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=162555

This thread may also help with ideas on how to house your T:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=162528

One way or another, you might have to invest at least a _little_ bit of money in an enclosure... whether it be for the enclosure itself or the materials to make it. 

Good luck. 



EDIT: By the way, you could search the T forums and you may find many many more helpful threads. These are just the two that I knew of off the top of my head, and I'm sure there are plenty more where they came from.

another EDIT: I still love this thread. Some of the containers here are like eye candy.


----------



## Dexter

These are the best terrestrial containers I have found for inexpensive + stackable + super clear. Used a webcam to take these pics because I am lazy so the quality isn't best. They Aphonopelma is about 3inches. This is the Toddler size shoe box from container store, like 4 dollars. They also have a smaller one and larger adult shoe ones. Thanks Talonawd for turning me on to these.

$4.99 and has pre drilled air holes in it.






To give an idea of the height.


----------



## groovyspider

[





[/QUOTE]

ERR i cannot find these containers are they strictly micheals? we got this other little rink a dink arts and craft store ima hit up micheals tommrow half to find one of these for a h. longipes i getting the 20th would make a good burrow


----------



## ButhidaeBomb

*container*

does anyone need access to the clear container cubes like in groovyspider 
last post??  i can offer them if need be.


----------



## groovyspider

filenamex5100 said:


> does anyone need access to the clear container cubes like in groovyspider
> last post??  i can offer them if need be.


yes! i do very much


----------



## ButhidaeBomb

what size do you need??  send me a pm and we can talk about it.  price, shipping, etc etc


----------



## Rice is nice

These are really colorful........


----------



## Rice is nice

I like these, they are really colorful.....


----------



## Rice is nice

I like these, They are really colorful....


----------



## psykoink

containerstore.com. You can get them in so many different sizes and the prices are very cheap. In fact if you search the web for discount vouchers for the container store.com you will find a few. I just bought another 30 of them and paid around $40.00.



groovyspider said:


> [


ERR i cannot find these containers are they strictly micheals? we got this other little rink a dink arts and craft store ima hit up micheals tommrow half to find one of these for a h. longipes i getting the 20th would make a good burrow [/QUOTE]


----------



## Toirtis

Newest experiment....spotted these acrylic ice buckets (roughly 9" x 7" x 7" ) on clearance at a local shop last night...they even come with handy handles.


----------



## Sleazoid

I got to get me some of those shoeboxes from the container store. Does anyone know how long they are?


----------



## Tang

Hi, just wanna share some pics of the container I recently got.
I got a dozen of this just for RM15 (USD5) Dimension at W 6" H 5"
here's some pics of it.


----------



## Devil'sRival

Once she helps me finish off the cheese balls my regalis will be calling this home. I'll be buying more of these for sure, good junk food and a big container to boot. Can't beat it.







Oh and I got it from Walmart.


----------



## Terry D

Rice said:


> I like these, They are really colorful....


 One each and matching for slings of H. incei, B. klaasi, and P metallica?


----------



## AbraCadaver

I need enclosures who are more practical in a limited space. I only have a small cabinet, and all sorts of strange containers makes for alot of wasted space. I really want some from tarantulahomes.com , but I just have no idea which size to buy. So hard to judge without actually seeing it infront of you. I've tried sending them a message with the species I have, and their size, and I'll see what they recommend.


----------



## psykoink

*Some more cubes, this time w/inhabitants*

Just a few of my new cubes with some T's in them.


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Nice looking containers. They all look like clones. Maybe ad some green to spice it up? Give them places to hide?


----------



## psykoink

agentd006las said:


> Nice looking containers. They all look like clones. Maybe ad some green to spice it up? Give them places to hide?


Funny you say that. The only one who likes to hide is the versicolor. In the previous cubes they all had plants in them and every one of the Pokies stayed away from them. My adults even webbed them almost solid to the ground. When I put the cork background in instead they all began to feed regularly and almost instantly. Some of the slings were very picky eaters with the plants in there. Since the bark, no problems at all. Maybe its coincidence, lol. Maybe the bark gives them the security of thinking they are actually on the tree. No privacy with 4 clear sides but the bark darkens it and gives them something to climb up. I am gonna try the plants again though, when they move into the next size enclosure.


----------



## Titandan

Hey guys,

One of you had the containers from Michaels.  What's the container called?  And which section of the store has it?  I was looking for it today but couldn't find them...


----------



## possumburg

Titandan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> One of you had the containers from Michaels.  What's the container called?  And which section of the store has it?  I was looking for it today but couldn't find them...


I couldn't find any at Michaels here.

I did find a place online selling clear plastic jars that are 4 1/4" diameter  x 11 1/4" tall. 16 of them for $31 shipped. Is that a good deal and would they be big enough for adult Avics or irminia? Seems like they would be but I wanted to check with you guys. Thanks.
Heres the pic


----------



## MOBugGuy

possumburg said:


> I couldn't find any at Michaels here.
> 
> I did find a place online selling clear plastic jars that are 4 1/4" diameter  x 11 1/4" tall. 16 of them for $31 shipped. Is that a good deal and would they be big enough for adult Avics or irminia? Seems like they would be but I wanted to check with you guys. Thanks.
> Heres the pic


Post the link.


----------



## possumburg

http://www.ccwproducts.com/distributors.php


----------



## Stopdroproll

Snagged 2 of these for $2.19 each from Kmart. Called Omnibox 6.5Q/6L. It's very thin and it was easy to drill through. Perfect for what I was looking for: super clear sides and top. Has 2 "clips" on both ends, it should be secure.

6" 12" x 4.5" (W x L x H)


----------



## BQC123

My wife brought this home from a baby shower when I was expecting my A. versicolor sling. The versi will crawl into the nipple allowing easy cleaning and misting. Just set the top, with spider, on a flat surface and it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Venari

BQC123 said:


> My wife brought this home from a baby shower when I was expecting my A. versicolor sling. The versi will crawl into the nipple allowing easy cleaning and misting. Just set the top, with spider, on a flat surface and it isn't going anywhere.


Very nice. Wish I thought of these!


----------



## smkrus

The cubes can be found at Hobby Lobby as well. I love them. Don't use vents, just drill about 15 holes.


----------



## BQC123

Sorry about the size. I resized the photo, but must have posted the wrong one.


----------



## Titandan

Thanks guys!

I ended up going to "The Container Store" and they had the boxy clear plastic container that I was looking for.  Wish they had it in a slightly bigger size but it's pretty good.

They also have a clear shoe box that I'm thinking would work perfectly for larger T's.  If I can just get it to be a secure fit, I'll get the shoe containers at about $10 a piece.

We'll see.  I love the fact that we're sharing ideas!

Blessings,
-dan


----------



## BrotherM213

had a plastic baseball card container that's great for terrestrial slings. 
not sure what they cost, I got it a long time ago.













these are from CD/DVD containers.  They haven't been converted yet, but again these would be good for terrestrial species.  The downside to these are you have to buy the discs.  it's more of an idea for people who use burnable discs to reuse the container instead of throwing it away. they are stack able which is a nice space saver. 

there are two different ones here Maxell and Verbatim.  I like the maxells because the center stem is removable. verbatim is molded so you must cut it off. but verbatim has a nice twist and lock feature which i find more secure.


----------



## Venari

Found these at Walmart. Dog lovers may enjoy!


----------



## Wink

Stopdroproll said:


> Snagged 2 of these for $2.19 each from Kmart. Called Omnibox 6.5Q/6L. It's very thin and it was easy to drill through. Perfect for what I was looking for: super clear sides and top. Has 2 "clips" on both ends, it should be secure.
> 
> 6" 12" x 4.5" (W x L x H)


i get these from kmart.com as well, and they are now only $1.50 

dimensions from the website--4.7 in H x 13.5 in W x 8.3 in L

LINK- http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_011W848126110001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## gmrpnk21

Get these from work for FREE


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Got these at Walmart. Feels like glass but it's not. My husband drilled holes in them with no problem. Don't have a pic of one before it's in use but I will get one later.


----------



## Leviticus

I neded some of those.


----------



## Tazman

Here's a few of mine........

CD CONTAINER....







IPOD CONTAINER....







HERB POTS......


----------



## gmrpnk21

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Got these at Walmart. Feels like glass but it's not. My husband drilled holes in them with no problem. Don't have a pic of one before it's in use but I will get one later.


What are they called?


----------



## Faithie

I am only just getting into keeping all these little critters as pets, and so far only have 1 scorpion at the moment. But do plan on going out and seeing if I can find a Centruoides vittatus and maybe a Widow if I can manage to find one. But back on subject.

Well I do not have pictures at this time, because the camera was dead and is charging at the moment. So I will just give measurements and where I got it from. 

Height: 3.5"
Diameter: 5"
Purchased: So the container had once carried a Beta Fish that my Mother had purchased from Petco for my younger Sister. After I had helped out with setting up the fishes tank I thought that maybe I could use this for when I go out collecting scorpions/spiders. Which led me to looking for this thread after going through it all yesterday.

Plan to get pictures up once the camera is charged.

-Tim


----------



## Bengal21

This was formerly the home of a bunch of ground Cumin.  Now it's the home of my 0.0.1 P. regalis.  The top is perfect.  One door for feeding, and one for ventilation.


----------



## ISBW

*Hmmmmm*

 I hope you didn't mean what I think you meant.  I'll pass over it.


----------



## Bengal21

I have no idea what you meant...


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Here are some container store ones I made.
[YOUTUBE]Ix-5QipuCjs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

I have a few more awesome ones that I HAVE to take some pictures of!


----------



## jbm150

I found these at SuperTarget days after I spent $30 in Kritter Keepers 







These, with modification, would have been a damn sight better for burrowers.  Now, I just look at them and I can't wait til I have an excuse to buy some.


----------



## Venari

You need an excuse to buy cheeseballs?  Tomorrow's Friday...there's your excuse!!


----------



## jbm150

Venari said:


> You need an excuse to buy cheeseballs?  Tomorrow's Friday...there's your excuse!!


LOL thats pretty funny.  Actually I was just going to throw the junk inside away :}


----------



## malevolentrobot

jbm150 said:


> I found these at SuperTarget days after I spent $30 in Kritter Keepers
> 
> These, with modification, would have been a damn sight better for burrowers.


they make awesome enclosures. i have a P. murinus in this one, and plan to set up four more for my pokies and P. irminia.


----------



## jbm150

malevolentrobot said:


> they make awesome enclosures. i have a P. murinus in this one, and plan to set up four more for my pokies and P. irminia.


Nice, didn't see that before.  Have you tried getting your obt out of it yet? With the small lid, I imagine it might be tough to chase it out if its not exactly accomodating.

 If (when) I get these, I'm thinking I'm going to cut the entire top off and rig an acrylic top flat across it.  Something like that anyways.....


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Awesome thread. Been watching this for a while. My turn.. 

[YOUTUBE]NkkfU_4HzB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Sweet enclosures and I'm VERY envious of those a. Minatrix.
You can send one my way asap


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Some pics of the arboreal sling enclosures I made 










And a long-winded "how-to" guide 
[YOUTUBE]90_8jgeaqwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## curiousme

We recently made 6 _P. irminia_ enclosures out of clear plastic cheeseball containers that we got from Target.  They make nice clear arboreal enclosures and are fairly big.  

Here is all 6 of them:


----------



## Venari

Very nice!!


----------



## Venari

I drilled three holes for air in the lid on top, but it happened after these pics were taken.


----------



## AmbushArachnids

MMMmmm PB filled Pretzels.. The container is nice too.  
I like seeing everyones ideas in this thread. Lets keep it going!


----------



## bloodpythonMA

They have 3 different levels of this container at target. I absolutely LOVE then! They look SOOO sharp! I just drilled 3 Air holes at the top of each side.


----------



## Hatr3d

Got some of these today, p.e.r.f.e.c.t. to house some of my fossorial species. Cd for size comparison, lazy to measure it.


----------



## Venari

Some of these pics are giving me good ideas for when I get back into the hobby!


----------



## Formerphobe

May I suggest that the container thread become a sticky?


----------



## lunashimmer

gmrpnk21 said:


> What are they called?


I don't know the proper name but they are a type of canister that you would put coffee or flour or sugar in. They are really nice and inexpensive--I bought one for coffee for about $5. They have a good sturdy seal on them thanks to the silicone lining on the lid.

This is the first time I've looked at this thread and I am LOVING it!!!!  I wish we had a heart smilie!!!  I'll settle for :clap: !


----------



## astraldisaster

Container Store shoeboxes







4.5 Quart Cube Food Container (for 1.5" _E. cyanognathus_).​


----------



## skar

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Got these at Walmart. Feels like glass but it's not. My husband drilled holes in them with no problem. Don't have a pic of one before it's in use but I will get one later.


Are these the same ones with push button seal ?
Love the clarity.


----------



## Msh

skar said:


> Are these the same ones with push button seal ?
> Love the clarity.


I have an H. lividum in one of the taller containers like your talking about. It works out pretty good but don't try to pick it  up by the lid.


----------



## user 666

a bunch of good ideas in this thread


----------

